# wavy blade cutter



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find one of those wavy blade cutters? I just want the blade cutter not the whole box etc. It looks like the pastery blade, but it's wavy. I'm looking for cheapest. :biggrin

Thanks

Sheryl


----------



## BasicLiving (Nov 26, 2007)

I got mine at WSP - at the bottom of this page http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/St...egoryID=695&CategoryName=Tools+for+Soapmaking

Penny


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I got mine at a yard sale for 25 cents! If you can't tack it on to another order you need to make then check some re-sale or thrift stores in with the kitchen stuff.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

ahhh rats! Weren't you lucky! wow 25cents cant't get much cheaper than that. :lol

Sheryl


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Got mine at a yard sale also. Paid $.50 for mine.. :biggrin
It's a Pampered Chef.. if that helps. 
I don't care for it though.. waste to much soap.. or it seems to me.
I finally found a flat one that fits my miter box.. love, love it!!

Rett


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

I got mine at a thrift store for a dollar or two. Have you tried Wal-mart or Bed, Bath & Beyond? I know I have seen them at Bed, Bath & Beyond, but I am not to sure about Wal-Mart.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I haven't seen them at the local Target or Wal Mart. We don't have a Bed, bath & beyond in Weatherford. There might be one in Fort Worth I dunno. I don't shop in Fort Worth very much unless it is at the Fabric store :biggrin Pamperd Cheif? Hmmm. Okay thanks.

Sheryl


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Dil has one from Pampered Chef that she didn't use for cooking, so they are thinking about using that one. We have a kitchen store going out of business here, I should check there, but I hear that things are still kinda pricey. Carolyn


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

There is a new Bed Bath/beyond in Lake Worth


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Sondra does Ridgmar have a BB&B? It is easier and closer for me to go to Ridgmar than Lake Worth.? I might look at the Good Will here. I just didn't think I would find anything like that there. Ya'll have given me some ideas. Thanks

Sheryl


----------

